# Tourmaline Flat iron vs. Ceramic Flat iron



## smallpuppy (Dec 5, 2005)

I went to Sally's the other day and the girl there told me that Ceramic Flat Irons are an ok quality..That the best there is out there is Tourmaline Flat Irons..but they cost over $100! What's the difference? Also Titanium ones are supposed to be better than Ceramic ones but I found myself going back to my ceramic flat iron after buying the titanium one.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 5, 2005)

Tormaline irons have (supposedly) this gemstone/mineral made into the plates and they are said to have ionic and infared properties... which will make your hair smoother, straighter etc. Honestly, I tested the T3 iron at a trade show, and It seemed like any other ceramic flat iron. And just because it's "Tourmaline, ceramic, ionic, blah blah blah" doesn't mean it's 100% safe for your hair. It can still heat up to 400 or more degrees, which is damaging in itself. It's not the plates themselves that cause the majority of the damage ... (unless it snags or tugs the hair) but the heat. And pressing the hair between two 400 degree plates over and over will dry you out if you don't use a good protectant first, and try keeping the ironing to a minimum. As far as using a tourmaline as opposed to a ceramic, that is pretty much up to you &amp; what you think works better for you... I really didn't see much difference between the T3 &amp; the CHI. But you can always try it and see if you like it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya. There's always something 'new' out, and it always claims to be better, faster, safer... etc. But if you followed every new trend &amp; bought every new product, you'd be broke! lol I'd just stick with what works for you. Everyone's hair is different. If a CHI works for you... no need to spend an extra $50+ on a T3. Don't 'fix what isn't broken' !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rllions (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't know about the T3 at sally's when I went searching for a new Iron I was looking for something similar to my sister's FHI Ionic Ceramic Flat Iron and I came upon folica.com and was torn between the Sedu or the Solia. I chose the Solia for around $88 and it works even better than the FHI, something about the Tourmaline plates that give a shinny finished look with out using a shine serum/ spray, but as with any heart need a good heat protectant.

The best selling ones click here: http://www.folica.com/flat_irons.htm

and there are tons of customer review pictures.


----------



## karv07 (Jun 11, 2011)

I use the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it has tourmaline ceramic plates with rounded edges which makes less damage to the hair, that's what somebody told me, that's why the tourmaline ones are better, plus ur hair lasts more time straighten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elenaminos (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Karmin G3 Salon Pro Black Tourmaline Ceramic Flat Iron and it is the best flat iron that I ever used, it is a pure ceramic flat iron (100% ceramic) with tourmaline infused. Both tourmaline and ceramic in one flat iron.

In addition, I found more information about ceramic and tourmaline flat iron here. May be it will help your a bit.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went to Sally's the other day and the girl there told me that Ceramic Flat Irons are an ok quality..That the best there is out there is Tourmaline Flat Irons..but they cost over $100! What's the difference? Also Titanium ones are supposed to be better than Ceramic ones but I found myself going back to my ceramic flat iron after buying the titanium one.
I believe it depends on the use. if its something you will use on occasion go for the ceramic but if its everyday or frequent use then titanium.

it is your hair u know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 12, 2014)

Andis 1" titanium flat iron + $55 bucks


----------



## Lin1018 (Sep 19, 2014)

When I was deciding what to buy for my daughter I read numerous websites from beginning to end and found this to be the best explanation http://www.karminhairtools.com/faq you will need to scroll down to the section on Karmin FAQS


----------



## marymcknight (Aug 18, 2015)

*Best I have ever used is the Karmin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *

*



 *


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 21, 2015)

Check out Karmin's Salon Series digital styling iron!


----------

